# Freebsd only sounds by the front jack



## abxeuz (Nov 19, 2016)

Good, I hope you can help me:
My problem is the next; Freebsd just sends me sound to the front audio connectors, but it does not sound by the rear connectors
The drivers are loaded at startup from rc.conf:

```
kld_list="fuse agp snd_ich snd_hda 915kms linux sem coretemp tmpfs aio"
```

My sound card is VIA VT1708B_1
And the chipset is: Intel ICH7 / G41

I do not know what the problem is, but if anything helps, this is the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708B_1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```
Sorry if it is not well written, in advance thanks


----------



## aragats (Nov 20, 2016)

By reading this thread I was able to solve a similar problem with my internal microphone.
I think your first step should be looking into your sound card pins assignment with the following:
	
	



```
# sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1
$ dmesg
```
After that you may be able to add some settings into /boot/device.hints to fix your sound card behavior.


----------



## abxeuz (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for your advice.
I have changed the parameter in /etc/sysctl.conf, and I have enabled the verbose option at boot time.

and executing `dmesg | grep hdaa` i get the following:


```
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708B_1 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x1565810a
hdaa0: NumGPIO=1 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 25 410110f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa0: 26 01a19036 3  6  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 27 0181303e 3  14 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 28 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 29 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 30 02a19037 3  7  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 31 503701f0 15 0  CD            None  Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 32 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1
hdaa0: 33 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1
hdaa0: 34 410160f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0
hdaa0: 35 410120f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 25 410110f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0 DISA
hdaa0: 26 01a19036 3  6  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 27 0181303e 3  14 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 28 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 29 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 30 02a19037 3  7  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 31 503701f0 15 0  CD            None  Analog  Internal   Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0: 32 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 34 410160f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0 DISA
hdaa0: 35 410120f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=28 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=29 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (3) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=6
hdaa0:  Pin nid=30 seq=7
hdaa0:  Pin nid=27 seq=14
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 28 traced to DAC 16
hdaa0:  Pin 29 traced to DAC 16 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 19
hdaa0:  Pin 30 traced to ADC 19
hdaa0:  Pin 27 traced to ADC 19
hdaa0: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  DAC 37 considered equal to DAC 16
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (3)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdaa0:  nid 26 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 27 to out
hdaa0:  nid 27 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 30 to out
hdaa0:  nid 30 is input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=28 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=29 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Redirect output to: main
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <VIA VT1708B_1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 25 410110f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 26 01a19036 3  6  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 27 0181303e 3  14 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 28 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 29 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 02a19037 3  7  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 31 503701f0 15 0  CD            None  Analog  Internal   Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN          
hdaa0: 32 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT      
hdaa0: 33 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT      
hdaa0: 34 410160f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 35 410120f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: NumGPIO=1 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 25 410110f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 26 01a19036 3  6  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 27 0181303e 3  14 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 28 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 29 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 02a19037 3  7  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 31 503701f0 15 0  CD            None  Analog  Internal   Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN          
hdaa0: 32 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT      
hdaa0: 33 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT      
hdaa0: 34 410160f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 35 410120f0 15 0  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: NumGPIO=1 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=29 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
```

The only problem is play sound using the line-out, all other play/rec jacks function correctly. I think the problem should be or in the configuration of the line-out or the headphones.
So I have read in man snd_hda() the parameters, but in my opinion the association of recording devices and the reproduction is performed correctly, and the sequence of The headphones look good.

I would appreciate somebody telling me what is the correct gpio pins association for my device.

22/11/16
EDIT:So while I will try manual permutations for the pins
ANNEX: Mi device is a desktop pc, that have 3 rear jacks (mic,line out and line-in)
and 2 front jacks, really 3 but line-in is disabled on the front panel(mic,headphones),  the rear jacks is on board, the board is BIOSTAR G41D3C, but the front panel is inherited from an old computer(that his motherboard died), this computer are the COMPAQ SR5015LA

24/11/16
These are my pin configuration:


> hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
> hdaa0:  Pin nid=28 seq=0
> hdaa0:  Pin nid=29 seq=15
> hdaa0: Association 1 (3) in:
> ...


----------



## aragats (Nov 23, 2016)

You may want to play with _seq_ of your Line-out - as per shepper 's explanation (in the above mentioned thread) 





> If seq=15, it is supposed to mix the sound from the two sources, while seq=14 is to multiplex the sources


and this is from your pin dump:
	
	



```
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
. . . .
hdaa0: 28 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 29 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
. . . .
```
By the way, what's the output of your `mixer` command?


----------



## abxeuz (Nov 25, 2016)

First of all thanks for your help
You mentioned these thread an And you referred to the explanation of sheeper:


> If seq=15, it is supposed to mix the sound from the two sources, while seq=14 is to multiplex the sources


, but this is for input pins.
But for output pins, according to the snd_hda documentation:


> The sequence number 15 has a special meaning for output associations.  Output pins with this number and device type ``_Headphones_'' will duplicate (with automatic mute if jack detection is supported) the first pin in that association.



 I still tried the values of the output line pins like the headphones, in the best case, I did not change anything, in others (when I changed the value to the headphones sequence to any diferent to 15), I heard the output line, but the headphones They did not emit any sound (the situation was inverted).

This is my `mixer` output:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  97:97
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: line
```

In addition i put the output of `dmesg | grep pcm`:

```
pcm0: <VIA VT1708B_1 (Analog 4ch/2.0)> at nid 28,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 16 37
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=28 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=22 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, line, mic, monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=30 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=29 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 19
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=19 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=23 [audio selector] [src: line, mic, monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=30 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -34/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  22 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  28 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  29 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  37 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -63/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  22 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  29 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  37 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Mixer "monitor":
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Center, Low Frequency Effects,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Center, Low Frequency Effects,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Center, Low Frequency Effects,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Center, Low Frequency Effects,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Center, Low Frequency Effects,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 4.0 (connected)
pcm0: <VIA VT1708B_1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 16
pcm0:             DAC: 37
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=28 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=22 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, line, mic, monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=30 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=29 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=22 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, line, mic, monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=30 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 19
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=19 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=23 [audio selector] [src: line, mic, monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=30 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  22 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 11 (nid  22 in   6): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  28 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  29 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  37 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -63/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  22 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 11 (nid  22 in   6): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  37 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): -16/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  22 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  22 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  22 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Mixer "monitor":
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 2.0 (connected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
```

Edit: Delete the dialog referenced below that was a mistake


----------



## shepper (Nov 25, 2016)

abxeuz said:


> Additionally the configured caps in hdaa0 nid29 (the headphones)are in and out



Associated pin grouping are either in or out - not both.  Most users try to associate their headphone jack with their default speaker output (both are outputs).  This can automatically mute the default speakers when the headphones are plugged in.  Reference snd_hda(4)


----------



## abxeuz (Nov 25, 2016)

shepper said:


> Associated pin grouping are either in or out - not both.  Most users try to associate their headphone jack with their default speaker output (both are outputs).  This can automatically mute the default speakers when the headphones are plugged in.  Reference snd_hda(4)



My mistake, sorry for the confusion.

Yes , my actual configuration asociate the line-out and the hadphones, and the headphones has the sequence=15, It is assumed that the speakers should be muted when the headphones are connected, (which is the behavior that I prefer), but do not even hear the loudspeakers using the rear output line, regardless of whether or not the headphones are connected.
But what is the reason that regardless of whether or not the headphones are connected, I do not hear anything through the line-out.

In advance thanks


----------



## shepper (Nov 26, 2016)

Can you post your /boot/device.hintsfile?


----------



## abxeuz (Nov 26, 2016)

This is my /boot/device.hints file:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 297243 2016-03-24 20:52:35Z mav $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
```

Edit:
I have now deleted the lines:


> hint.hdaa.0.nid28.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out"
> hint.hdaa.0.nid29.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"


Because they are redundant due to they refer to the original configuration of pins 28 and 29
Originally I added them to try another configuration as was suggested by aragats.
But as the changes did not work I decided to go back to the original configuration (although maybe I should have deleted those lines)


----------

